
Is the Answer to Phone Addiction a Worse Phone? - petethomas
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/technology/grayscale-phone.html
======
bob_theslob646
> "After going to grayscale, I’m not a different person all of a sudden, but I
> feel more in control of my phone, which now looks like a tool rather than a
> toy."

Unfortunately, I do not think by turning the display settings to grayscale
will change people's behavior. In order to break an addictive habit there has
to be some change.

It may be hard to think about, but what they should be measuring is how much
use someone is getting by using there phone. How often do you need to check x
website, versus responding to your phone for emails.

It has to be a Catch-22 for the apple's and google's of the world that are
dependent on consumers consuming content on the devices while making sure that
the consumption remains healthy.

Reminds me of this story (Netflix checks in on Redditor after sudden bout of
binge-watching)[[https://www.techly.com.au/2017/12/14/netflix-checks-
redditor...](https://www.techly.com.au/2017/12/14/netflix-checks-redditor-
sudden-bout-binge-watching/)]

